
Show HN: ProfilePicture.ninja – Gravatar for Facebook - jurajmasar
https://profilepicture.ninja
======
ummjackson
Nice! Curious - how are you getting an image back from FB with just an email?
Is there an open API?

~~~
Lanari
My guess is that it use the search... since you can search for users by
email...

------
fiatjaf
[http://webvatar.com/](http://webvatar.com/) was built for the indie web, so
it works with full website URLs, but it supports Facebook, Twitter and
Instagram URLs also.

------
fiatjaf
What? How do you get a Facebook profile from an email? Is that possible?

------
musHo_sk
Thank you Juraj, please keep procrastinate :)

~~~
jurajmasar
Thanks! :)

